# Crying



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I had TT on Aug. 20 for multinodular goiter (largest nodule 5+ cm). I have been doing really well. I would say even up to a week ago, was feeling GREAT. Felt like I had a lot of energy, good mood, etc. Then, this past week or so, I am feeling edgy. I have felt kind of constantly like I have had too much caffeine. I had heart palpitations a few days ago, but only that one time. But have been feeling irritable and stressed out. Then this morning, I have had intense crying twice. And it's over something that I can recognize is really not a big deal, and it is a remark that happened yesterday and irritated me then, but did not make me cry. But now, today, I've cried really hard twice. It just kind of feels crazy, and really out of proportion.

I am wondering if I am becoming hyperthyroid? I was put on 125 of levothyroxine after my surgery. And then, at my 2 week appointment, the surgeon said he thought I should have 150. My levels were not checked at that time, he just said he thought I would need more than 125. That was about a month ago. I was feeling really really good until just about a week ago, and was thinking maybe I got lucky and they got the right dose right away. But now I am wondering if I am overmedicated.

I actually have an appointment with the endocrinologist tomorrow, so will get levels checked. I guess I just wanted to check in here, though. Do you think if I was overmedicated it would have taken this long for it to show up? I've been on the current dose for 5 1/2 weeks now. Or maybe I am just going crazy!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am glad you are seeing the endo tomorrow. Hopefully, you'll get some answers and relief!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

They say it takes a good six weeks for levo to build up in your system. I'd say feeling hyper at 5.5 weeks makes perfect sense.

In the future, I don't think I'd agree to a dose change unless I had labs done first. In fact, my endo won't see me for regular/monitoring appointments without lab work.


----------

